# Hemianthus callitrichoides and Akadama



## Amoeba (2 Aug 2009)

Hi,
I've heard the topic has already been discussed, but I cannot find it.

I've been using Akadama for several months now and I am very happy with the results..... ................well, almost.

All the medium and big plants are doing really well, however small plants like Hemianthus callitrichoides and Glossostigma elatinoides do not want to grow at all (I grow them emersed and then plant in the tank).

Does anyone have similar problems?

EI dosing, light 0.75w/l, co2 30ppm, NO3 10-25, K~30, PO4~2, Fe~0.2, Ca~35, Mg~8


----------



## a1Matt (3 Aug 2009)

I have grown HC successfully in plain gravel.  So you can discount akadama as the reason for your HC not growing   

Not sure what your problem could be.... for me having well distributed pressurised CO2 was the key to good HC growth. Removed the CO2 and the HC grew 20x slower.


----------



## baron von bubba (3 Aug 2009)

Amoeba said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I've heard the topic has already been discussed, but I cannot find it.
> 
> I've been using Akadama for several months now and I am very happy with the results..... ................well, almost.
> ...



the HC/akadama subject get touched on in this thread.
viewtopic.php?f=35&t=3577


----------



## JamesC (3 Aug 2009)

And this thread - http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=6978

James


----------



## Themuleous (3 Aug 2009)

Yeh, please don't take the HC/Akadama chat from me as anything but speculation!  I think I have other fundamental problems with the tank. I think its clear from switching to eco-complete that my issues weren't a result of the akadama 

Sam


----------



## Amoeba (3 Aug 2009)

I've suspected akadama because of it's PO4 and K binding abilities, but it looks like it is not the cause.
PH in my tank suggests 30ppm CO2, and the drop checker is green/yellow.
I'll try to redirect the filter outlet though.

I wouldn't be so grumpy about HC if other plants were not doing well, but it is not the case.
I am running out of ideas.

James suggested that maybe the emersed HC has problems adapting and he may be right.
If not, then I give up


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Aug 2009)

All carpet plants, including HC have difficulty assimilating CO2. We have chosen to keep them in an area where the CO2 distribution is at it's poorest and so of course they don't do well. Assuming you are careful regarding toxicity, then injection rate increase coupled with liquid carbon addition and redirection of flow to the substrate (or significantly increased flow rate in general) are the typical cures for this issue.

Cheers,


----------



## Amoeba (4 Aug 2009)

I use 1200lph filter and a 400lph circulation pump.
Will change the direction of the main outlet for the time being.


----------



## dsandson (4 Aug 2009)

If it helps, I have akadama in a 180l tank. I've had many flow problems in the past, but sorted them out with a 1550l/hr filter attatched to a spray bar. This was excellent for all but the Staurogyne at the substrate level, which still suffered badly with stunted growth and algae.

Got a 3000l/hr sunsun powerhead off another member here and used it to direct lots of flow at the front substrate. Its done wonders for the staurogyne. The actual reason I tried something as powerful as that was that Saintly had said that pointing a powerhead straight at HC in a previous scape and had produced the best growth ever.

A cheap Sunsun powerhead off ebay, or a Koralia 1 or 2 might be a worthwhile purchase.

Dave


----------

